# Can a Premiere XL have one internal 2TB and one external 1TB?



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello,

I currently have a Series 3 HD with 2 TB. One is internal and the other is an eSATA external via the WD MyTivo Expander.








I originally used MFSlive to "marry" the two 1 TB drives and have never had any issues with my Series 3.

I am now going to purchase a Tivo Premiere XL. I plan to replace the one internal 1 TB drive with a DVR Dude 2 TB internal drive. Once this is done, can I still add the eSATA external 1 TB MyTivo DVR expander that I used on the Series 3? This is supposed to be a "plug-in-play" add-on drive and it'd be cool if I could have a total of 3 TB (2TB internal,1TB external) with my new Premiere XL. Let me know if this can be done, or if you have any recommendations.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

It's possible, but I don't think the tools to accomplish this are yet in the "public domain". Almost certainly the 2TB drive no longer has the capability to add an external drive on a "plug and play" basis, as that has always been the case for a Tivo with a (non factory)upgraded internal drive. Only stock, factory Tivo units/drives can be upgraded via plug and play.

There are 2 TB + 2 TB set ups offered by weaknees.com(and maybe others), but the means to do so are "in house". I think this would also be the case for 2 TB internal + any other external.


----------



## keyzone72 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Dwit,

Thanks for the reply. So do you think it'd just be cheaper to simply add the 1 TB MyTivo Expander to the factory 1 TB drive that comes inside the Premiere XL and settle for 2 TB? I was trying to minimize my setup, but also gain as much hard drive strorage as possible.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

keyzone72 said:


> Hi Dwit,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. So do you think it'd just be cheaper to simply add the 1 TB MyTivo Expander to the factory 1 TB drive that comes inside the Premiere XL and settle for 2 TB? I was trying to minimize my setup, but also gain as much hard drive strorage as possible.


I really don't know what the going price is for the xl, but for the greatest capacity for the cheapest price, I think it would be a regular Premiere(about $60) plus a 2 TB bare internal hard drive(about $70). Then self upgrade the factory internal using the JMFS program. Then you would still have your expander to use for other purposes(ext drive for pc, etc).

If you go the route above, I would hold off on doing the upgrade and run the unit stock for a while. Maybe for 3 months or so to make sure it is not a lemon and the 90 day warranty expires. When/if the upgrade is done, all shows will be copied to new drive.

But if THX features are important to you or you think you may have warranty concerns, then the XL would be the route to go. And to get more than 2 TB on any Tivo is only possible(at this time) via the expensive weaknees.com(and maybe others) units or kits.

And since you have used the mfslive/winmfs before, really no need to by a "prepared" Tivo drive. JMFS is even easier, though it may take a little longer to run since the contents of the entire drive are always copied.

Well, good luck. Hope my info was useful and "up to date".


----------

